# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn

## hungson1986

Sau nửa năm học việc trên diên đàn cncprovn.com em đã lên được thợ bậc 1 .niềm vui xen lẫn niềm vui, em xin đấu giá mũi phay 2 me hợp kim . Quy cách phi 3.05 ,chiều sâu cắt 6 mm  cán dao 6 mm  ,tổng số dài dao 38 mm  .bước giá nhỏ nhất 10k ,lớn nhất tùy tâm các bác .bắt đầu từ lúc bài viết em đăng đến 22 giờ ngày mùng 7 tháng 10 .tính theo giờ diên đàn cncprovn.com nhé các bác .ai  thắng gửi liên hệ với admin diêm  đàn hộ em .phí ship em lo  .bước giá khởi sự đỉêm 10k cho 10 pcs .hàng new 100%

----------

huanpt

----------


## Luyến

hổng có hình ảnh nhưng vẫn đấu 15k

----------


## hungson1986

Em quên không  úp ảnh dùng tạm ảnh cũ mong các bác  thông cảm

----------


## hungson1986

10 pcs nhé các bác

----------


## Thai Khang

Em lên 20k/con

----------


## Ryan

Lấy lại cho tròn số 30k.

----------


## hungson1986

Mũi phay new 100% nhé các  bác

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi luôn 40K/1con

----------


## hungson1986

Bác nam Cnc đang là người dẫn đầu với 400 k

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Hiệp

E trả 420K

----------


## hung1706

Quy định đấu giá mập mờ quá ạ. Em hỏi tí cho rõ thế này:
1 là đấu giá cả 10 con với bước giá chia tròn 10k (có nghĩa là số tròn và bước tiến ít nhất là 10k. Vd: giá hiện tại 420k, lượt sau ít nhất sẽ là 430k)
2 là đấu giá với bước giá 10k/1 con (nghĩa là bước giá sẽ là 10k x 10 con = 100k/ 1 lần đấu giá. Vd giá hiện tại 420k, lần đấu kế là 50k/1 con = 500k).
Quy định rõ để anh em khỏi nghi vấn ạ.
Em thọt tí 500k/10 con  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

lô hàng là 10 con dao.
Giá chia tròn cho 10K.

Em theo, 510K cho cả lô  :Big Grin: .

Dù chưa nắm cụ thể về hiệu dao, nhưng cơ bản là quất.

----------


## Nam CNC

10K cho cả lô là hợp lý , chứ cho 1 con là cuộc vui chóng tàn à.


Em 520K cho cả lô.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này hay nè, gát ông Nam cái : 530K

----------


## Gamo

Mấy ông đua quá nhe, 540K

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác dậy sớm quá , em theo 550k

----------


## hungson1986

> Quy định đấu giá mập mờ quá ạ. Em hỏi tí cho rõ thế này:
> 1 là đấu giá cả 10 con với bước giá chia tròn 10k (có nghĩa là số tròn và bước tiến ít nhất là 10k. Vd: giá hiện tại 420k, lượt sau ít nhất sẽ là 430k)
> 2 là đấu giá với bước giá 10k/1 con (nghĩa là bước giá sẽ là 10k x 10 con = 100k/ 1 lần đấu giá. Vd giá hiện tại 420k, lần đấu kế là 50k/1 con = 500k).
> Quy định rõ để anh em khỏi nghi vấn ạ.
> Em thọt tí 500k/10 con


Một lần ping là 10 pcs nhé các bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em đu 570k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Ủng hộ diễn đàn cái. Em theo 580k

----------


## khangscc

Theo 590k ai bỏ ko :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

hoho 600K đi ăn sáng , về đu gió tiếp.

----------


## khangscc

> hoho 600K đi ăn sáng , về đu gió tiếp.


Cái ông này kích cầu á  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Em chạy xem rùa... không dám chạy nhanh
Chốt 610K

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng đu theo các bác chốt 620k

----------


## hungson1986

> em cũng đu theo các bác chốt 620k


Đến thời điểm hiện tại bác đang là người dẫn đầu

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là hệ dao lùn em cần mà , kích cái gì kích , mà kích cao thì mới có tiền đi nhậu chứ.

----------


## ppgas

Tối nay 10 giờ đang ngồi máy bay  :Smile: . Đang cố đổi chuyên sớm hơn để tham gia bid.
Giờ theo trước 630k.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Đến thời điểm hiện tại bác đang là người dẫn đầu


tính ra có 62k /1 con vẫn rẻ chán :Big Grin: 
bác Nam cần thì thêm 10k nữa đi bác hay khắc dấu dùng dao này là chuẩn rồi :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

em chưa cần nhưng sưu tầm để tìm hiểu  em theo 640k

----------


## Gamo

Canh me 10h hốt ổ  :Wink:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Còn sớm nhưng vẫn theo 650k.

----------


## hungson1986

> Canh me 10h hốt ổ


Bác ping 5m ủng hộ diễn đàn ,em nghĩ các bác khác nhường luôn

----------

CKD

----------


## Totdo

> Bác ping 5m ủng hộ diễn đàn ,em nghĩ các bác khác nhường luôn


Không hiểu câu này lắm, ai biết giải thích giúp !!!

----------


## hungson1986

Da ý em là bác gamo cứ theo 5 triệu ủng hộ diễn đàn không phải chờ đến 22h làm gì ,là các bác trên dưới chắc là không ai dám vượt lên trên đâu ah .em cũng gửi hàng luôn không phải chờ đến ngày mai

----------


## Nam CNC

cha Gamo gì mà 5 chai , chả ít tiền lắm , hi vọng 9h59 phút tối canh me mua giá sát sàn ấy mà , mà cũng xem chừng tao nhé, tao cố gắng hơn mày 10K.

660K cho 10 cây.

----------


## Totdo

kiếm bác nào đấu chung, em 5 pcs 335k bác còn lại 335 tổng 670k
bác nào đấu chung điii

----------


## Gamo

> Da ý em là bác gamo cứ theo 5 triệu ủng hộ diễn đàn không phải chờ đến 22h làm gì ,là các bác trên dưới chắc là không ai dám vượt lên trên đâu ah .em cũng gửi hàng luôn không phải chờ đến ngày mai


Hoho... thật ra em toàn chơi dao 12K/con ko hà. Nhưng mà em biết em mà mua được mấy em này là có mấy thằng từ CT & quận 4 đòi chia ngay...

----------


## thuhanoi

> kiếm bác nào đấu chung, em 5 pcs 335k bác còn lại 335 tổng 670k
> bác nào đấu chung điii


Chơi cả hộp đi, mình ủy quyền cho bác totdo đấu 1/2 hộp đó, đấu đi

----------


## Totdo

> Chơi cả hộp đi, mình ủy quyền cho bác totdo đấu 1/2 hộp đó, đấu đi


em theo 670k nhé

----------


## hungson1986

Còn 3 tiếng nữa ah

----------


## Nam CNC

cuộc vui chỉ bắt đầu 9h50phut tối.

----------


## Luyến

Ngồi canh me gần đến giờ roài.

----------


## hungson1986

Chỉ còn mấy phút nữa là em xin phép chốt hạ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe kich lên tí thành 680K nè...ráng lên cho chẵn lúa các cụ ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Himd

690k chot
 rồi nhé

----------


## elenercom

700 k cho ngon

----------


## Nam CNC

700k chơi luôn

----------


## Totdo

690k ủng hộ diễn đàn

----------


## ppgas

Theo 710k nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

710K hết ....... thế là tèo em cái vụ 90 giây.


chúc mừng bác Long Mập.

----------


## Totdo

Hết giờ!!!
Hụt mẹ rồi

----------


## ppgas

Chậm chân rồi.

----------


## elenercom

700 K trước rồi bác Nam. Sorry nhé



> 700k chơi luôn

----------


## hungson1986

Cho em hỏi tý 10 h 00 .... Giây thì có tính không ah

----------


## elenercom

phần trăm giây còn không tính cụ chủ ợ



> Cho em hỏi tý 10 h 00 .... Giây thì có tính không ah

----------


## elenercom

Đa tạ bác Nam nha



> 710K hết ....... thế là tèo em cái vụ 90 giây.
> 
> 
> chúc mừng bác Long Mập.

----------


## hungson1986

Hết giờ .xin lỗi bác

----------


## Luyến

Vụ 90 giây là sao anh? Em thấy anh Nam ở 9:59:45 còn anh Long 9:59:41 . Anh Nam ở gần mốc hơn anh nam thắng chứ nhể

----------


## elenercom

Ở 9:59:45 bác Nam bỏ giá 700K, bằng giá của tớ nên phạm luật Luyến ạ



> Vụ 90 giây là sao anh? Em thấy anh Nam ở 9:59:45 còn anh Long 9:59:41 . Anh Nam ở gần mốc hơn anh nam thắng chứ nhể

----------

Luyến

----------


## hungson1986

Xin lỗi tất cả các bác tại luật đấu giá em đưa ra không rõ ràng .em xin lấy ý kiến đóng góp của các bác ah

----------


## Nam CNC

theo luật trước giờ thì ông elenercom thắng cuộc chứ sao.... , em ra sau nhưng đồng giá người đi trước xem như không có hiệu lực, 22h00 là hạn chót , ông bac gác 22h 10 giây thì cũng tèo em luôn.


biết thế  cho nó đại 20K xem có tốt không , rút kinh nghiệm , 10K không làm nên tất cả , chán đời thế không biết.

----------

Luyến

----------


## hungson1986

> theo luật trước giờ thì ông elenercom thắng cuộc chứ sao.... , em ra sau nhưng đồng giá người đi trước xem như không có hiệu lực, 22h00 là hạn chót , ông bac gác 22h 10 giây thì cũng tèo em luôn.
> 
> 
> biết thế  cho nó đại 20K xem có tốt không , rút kinh nghiệm , 10K không làm nên tất cả , chán đời thế không biết.


Vâng em cảm ơn bác .vâng cho em xin sửa lại là .bac elenercom thắng cuộc ah .

----------


## hungson1986

> Theo 710k nhé


Em rất xin lỗi bác ppgas

----------

ppgas

----------


## hungson1986

> 700 k cho ngon


Bác cho em xin địa chỉ và số điện thoại mai em gửi hàng cho bác .tiền đấu giá thì xin bác gửi giúp em đến diễn đàn cncprovn.com với ah

----------


## elenercom

Cảm ơn các bác đã nhường nhịn tui. Nhân đây xin hỏi admin số TK để chuyển tiền cho nóng hổi ạ




> Vâng em cảm ơn bác .vâng cho em xin sửa lại là .bac elenercom thắng cuộc ah .

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng bác elenercom, bên thắng cuộc ☺.

----------


## elenercom

Đa tạ bác ppgas. Lần đầu trúng auction, hay phết bác ạ



> Chúc mừng bác elenercom, bên thắng cuộc ☺.

----------


## thuhanoi

Không có gì sướng bằng được ủy quyền đấu giá mà cũng trượt à totdo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Tiền chưa bít chuyển vò đâu các cụ ợ. Help!!!

----------


## CNC PRO

Diễn đàn đã nhận 700K.

Cảm ơn sự ủng hộ của các bạn!

----------


## Totdo

> Không có gì sướng bằng được ủy quyền đấu giá mà cũng trượt à totdo


em canh giờ chuẩn rồi chỉ tại quên thêm vào 20k

----------


## Gamo

>.< mình cũng canh sát nút mà ai dè lên trễ mất 10 giây

----------


## CKD

Tối qua em nhậu xỉn mất, đến giờ vẫn còn xỉn nà, không còn sức để bám.
1 con dao em mua tầm 135-165K/con. Mà là dao china mới chít chứ.
Mà mai mốt bác chủ cho luôn cái hiệu dao cho nó máu hơn nhé. Nhìn cách đóng gói thấy giống hàng japan.

----------

